# Cars: The Video Game



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

See? Looks good. Available on all consoles pretty much. I love it!
I get to play as myself, on a video game!?

WOW!
All my friends are there too!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

i need to get this.


----------



## quincify (Sep 7, 2009)

You are very convincing my friend....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> You are very convincing my friend....


It looks good though.. right?


----------



## quincify (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no....it looks boring as (insert bad word here)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 7, 2009)

Go run your testicles over. Oh wait, silly me. Cars dont have any.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Guys! It's a great game!



KACHOW


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 7, 2009)

GO AWAY CARL!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> GO AWAY CARL!


I'm not CARL!?

KACHOW


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not me I SWEAR!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> It's not me I SWEAR!!!


What he said.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> It's not me I SWEAR!!!


he's lying! he told me on aim too!

Bryko614: hey xela
xela1099: what
Bryko614: i'm actually lightning mcqueen


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like cars. I need the figures just the sherrif and chick hic. I am buying chic on ebay tonight but I can't find sherrif cheap


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you Alecks.

You said you wouldn't tell anyone? Why did you do that?

Kach...

oh forget it...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BECAUSE I'M TIRED OF YOUR STUPIDITY!


----------



## quincify (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg...u need to stop


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

IT'S NOT ME!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 7, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Lightning McQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why people get so annoyed, I say let him have his fun, it's makes TBT 2% more interesting too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

GUYS! I WAS PRETENDING WHEN I ADMITED TO BEING LIGHTNING!!!!!!! I DON'T EVEN LIKE CARS! I LIKE UP!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 7, 2009)

IT'S A GOOD THING I NEVER LIKED CARS. YEAH.

Umm, I played the game, and I hated it


----------



## SamXX (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> GUYS! I WAS PRETENDING WHEN I ADMITED TO BEING LIGHTNING!!!!!!! I DON'T EVEN LIKE CARS! I LIKE UP!!


OMG xD

Looks like someone forgot to log out


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 7, 2009)

If you like up, then why did you become Lightning Mcqueen? OMG! ITS BECAUSE YOUR CARL FREDRICKSEN! Go away, you can be a bit funny but mainly you're a plonker.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 7, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> If you like up, then why did you become Lightning Mcqueen? OMG! ITS BECAUSE YOUR CARL FREDRICKSEN! Go away, you can be a bit funny but mainly you're a plonker.


I think he should make a new account of a person/character that isn't pixar. Y'know, something new.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not me dammit


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> It's not me dammit


This is geting very reppetitive


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> IT'S ME!!!


Fixed


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm serious!!! I don't know who this stupid Lightning is but the mods need to do an IP check to prove me correct


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> I'm serious!!! I don't know who this stupid Lightning is but the mods need to do an IP check to prove me correct


YES! I'M NOT CARL YA SEE!

KACHOW.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> I'm serious!!! I  know who this stupid Lightning is and its me


i fixed it


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

I just realised there both online


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

KACHOW!


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I just realised there both online


so he could have 2 browsers+


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oops never mind 
um anyway whats next woody? wall-e?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I just realised there both online


FINALLY, SOMEONE NOTICED! I'M NOT CARL!
I NEVER WANT ANYTHING TO DO WITH HIM AND UP!!!!!

KACHOW.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no Rattatouille 
LOL XD


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope i changed by mind and by the way your over using kachow not even the real lightning uses it that much


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 7, 2009)

No, not Wall-E. Probably one of the Guinea Pigs from G-Force.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go kachow ur face

KACHOW

LOL


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> No, not Wall-E. Probably one of the Guinea Pigs from G-Force.


That's not Pixar. Besides, I hate Disney and G-Force is the stupidest movie


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

Without disney pixar would have no budget ******


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Without disney pixar would have no budget ******


Yeah they would. They fund their own movies. Besides they would probably be with a kooler company without Disney


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Lightning McQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM THE REAL LIGHTNING!
And I like saying Kachow a lot not.

ZZZZOOOM!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

Uh huh sure...


----------



## Zachary (Sep 7, 2009)

Stupid troll.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

this is soo funny a 20 year old in his mums basement going around saying there lighting and carl


what i hav to say about this is you have ruined pxar for me, i was going to wacth up but now im not, i liked car now i dont thanks ou stupid pixar fan boy


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> this is soo funny a 20 year old in his mums basement going around saying there lighting and carl
> 
> 
> what i hav to say about this is you have ruined pxar for me, i was going to wacth up but now im not, i liked car now i dont thanks ou stupid pixar fan boy


NO! I'm here to stop Carl!

 I am speed. Not Carl.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the opening of your movie. With the whole breakfast thing. SO STUPID!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

A car is arguing with a old man ( I must be high )


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Lightning McQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than whatever Up! has!


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not. Everything about Cars blows.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Lightning McQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DOESN'T! IT'S THE BEST! BETTER THAN ATTACHING BALLOONS TO A HOUSE WITH A FAT KID IN!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

take this to the PM ladies.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Im going to report this thread


NO! Everyone else is allowed to make threads about games, why not me?!


----------



## Nigel (Sep 7, 2009)

Can everyone stay on topic or the topic will be locked and warns will be given out.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, let's do what Nigel Said. Stay on topic. Cars.
It rules.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

i played this game but it was soo longa go my memory is faint


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> i played this game but it was soo longa go my memory is faint


It's good though, right?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2009)

Lightning McQueen said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

disney videogames r baad
i mean have u seen da movie


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 7, 2009)

All this Pixar topics and users are making hate PIxar more and more.
Moive = Bad. Quick cash-in game based on the movie = Worse.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 7, 2009)

the game sucked huge gigantic _ _ _ _ _


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 7, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> the game sucked huge gigantic _ _ _ _ _


puppy?


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 7, 2009)

Why hasn't the Carl Fredrickson crew been banned yet?


----------



## StbAn (Sep 7, 2009)

movie games sucks


----------



## curious. (Sep 7, 2009)

i bet it sucks.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 7, 2009)

id pay big for disney to make a god game


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 7, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> id pay big for disney to make a god game


Wow, a disney game about god, how much fun would that be?


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 8, 2009)

i heart the muvie! lolz game looks as dum as can be..


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 8, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> i heart the muvie! lolz game looks as dum as can be..


Lol, that's a pun, right?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 8, 2009)

I wonder if Bryko's the same people who kept on trolling me on PM's... <.<


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 9, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ment good lawl xD 
 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------

